# Show us your makeshift lab



## Oceanic Vapes

Hey guys

I'm interested in seeing what everyone's private setup at home looks like, your vape office, so send us a pic of your vape office, make shift lab, personal diy toolkits. Give the newbys some ideas of where to start.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Nice setup @Oceanic Vapes! I work out of various plastic boxes at the braairoom table. Would love a dedicated space like that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Very nice clean and organized set-up! I wish I could do the same but the hobgoblin from the Omnicron system keeps tipping over my stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Very nice clean and organized set-up! I wish I could do the same but the hobgoblin from the Omnicron system keeps tipping over my stuff.
> 
> View attachment 86822


Holy sh....! Lol


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Very nice clean and organized set-up! I wish I could do the same but the hobgoblin from the Omnicron system keeps tipping over my stuff.
> 
> View attachment 86822


So can we buy some meth from you

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Normz

I generally work out of a toolbox as far away from the fiancé as possible, generally by my pc or dining room table


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Where the photos guys

Live To Surf - Surf To Live


----------



## Normz

I'll take a pic when I'm home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Normz said:


> I generally work out of a toolbox as far away from the fiancé as possible, generally by my pc or dining room table


Same here, 2 toolboxes, 1 for the coil building a 1 big one for DIY. Usually just sit at the dining room table then lock it away from my kids when done


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

DIY toolkit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Feliks Karp said:


> Very nice clean and organized set-up! I wish I could do the same but the hobgoblin from the Omnicron system keeps tipping over my stuff.
> 
> View attachment 86822



@FeliksKarp Wow, what lab is that? For juice making? If I were a cop, I would have my doubts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Do we really want to know what type of lab that is 

Live To Surf - Surf To Live


----------



## Normz

Plausible deniability , please don't tag me when you explain that lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Waine said:


> @FeliksKarp Wow, what lab is that? For juice making? If I were a cop, I would have my doubts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not a lab at all. It's an interdimensional portal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

What are you @Waine some kind of Narc? Snitches get stitches after being left in ditches.

Guys it is obviously my meth lab, it's where I cook up only the finest crystal made from the salty tears of online food bloggers as well as the essence that I distill from squashing the hopes and dreams of various internet sub-groups that I cyber bully. I vape it at 300 watts on wickless coils made from hair-dryers that I strip after stealing them from hair stylists that I seduce for lengthy periods, eventually earning their misguided trust. It's much the same as shooting up that fake cutwood.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Feliks Karp said:


> What are you @Waine some kind of Narc? Snitches get stitches after being left in ditches.
> 
> Guys it is obviously my meth lab, it's where I cook up only the finest crystal made from the salty tears of online food bloggers as well as the essence that I distill from squashing the hopes and dreams of various internet sub-groups that I cyber bully. I vape it at 300 watts on wickless coils made from hair-dryers that I strip after stealing them from hair stylists that I seduce for lengthy periods, eventually earning their misguided trust. It's much the same as shooting up that fake cutwood.


Buy a Labrador... Name it Crystal Meth...
Then you can tell people you have a Crystal Meth Lab in the back

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Aneego

Thought I would share my work station looking forward to seeing everyone else's!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aneego

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what everyone's private setup at home looks like, your vape office, so send us a pic of your vape office, make shift lab, personal diy toolkits. Give the newbys some ideas of where to start.



Sweet set up man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Awesome guys, share pics of workstations to

Live To Surf - Surf To Live


----------



## igor

My chaos

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Normz

igor said:


> My chaos
> 
> View attachment 86858


I especially love the fact that the token almost finished toilet roll (apologies, voop roll) hasn't been hidden, every vaper should have some on hand at all times

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stosta

Normz said:


> I especially love the fact that the token almost finished toilet roll (apologies, voop roll) hasn't been hidden, every vaper should have some on hand at all times


I've been tempted to simply attach a loo-roll holder to the wall of my man cave! My wife says it looks dodge though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Normz

Stosta said:


> I've been tempted to simply attach a loo-roll holder to the wall of my man cave! My wife says it looks dodge though


My holder was recently removed from my life. I cut a slit into a cd spindle, roll inside, and sprayed it black. For some reason it was deemed 'uncultured and gross'. I guess a man cave will never be just that...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Normz said:


> My holder was recently removed from my life. I cut a slit into a cd spindle, roll inside, and sprayed it black. For some reason it was deemed 'uncultured and gross'. I guess a man cave will never be just that...


A truly unique piece of art you created there, I'm sorry it was removed from your possession!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## igor

Hahaha.. yes the most essential vapers accessory. That and baby bottle sterilizer


----------



## andro

My setup for when i diy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

I like

Live To Surf - Surf To Live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

@Feliks Karp is this what your lab looks like from the outside

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Taytay

Normz said:


> My holder was recently removed from my life. I cut a slit into a cd spindle, roll inside, and sprayed it black. For some reason it was deemed 'uncultured and gross'. I guess a man cave will never be just that...


Clearly I am bad at being a girl because that sounds like an awesome idea to me!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

It's more like this, my street name is Professor Qui and all hot women are invited to be my companion on a journey through time and space.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Normz

Taytay said:


> Clearly I am bad at being a girl because that sounds like an awesome idea to me!


I think vapers just have a different view of awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

Feliks Karp said:


> It's more like this, my street name is Professor Qui and all hot women are invited to be my companion on a journey through time and space.
> 
> View attachment 86888​


Dr Who are you? 
You should never leave your Tardis in dodgy areas or it could become tardy.


----------



## Raindance

andro said:


> View attachment 86868
> My setup for when i diy


I look at those precisely placed bottles of concentrate and I realize, compared to others, I my OCD is not that bad after all.

Great setup!

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Raindance said:


> I look at those precisely placed bottles of concentrate and I realize, compared to others, I my OCD is not that bad after all.
> 
> Great setup!
> 
> Regards


They are in alphabethical order divided by companys . And i have printed sheets with all of them in the same order so take 2 seconds to found the one i choose

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LouwrensE

andro said:


> View attachment 86868
> My setup for when i diy


That is a really nice and clean setup you have there.
Recently got into DIY and dreaming of a lab like that!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

andro said:


> They are in alphabethical order divided by companys . And i have printed sheets with all of them in the same order so take 2 seconds to found the one i choose



Wish I had an ounce of that discipline, most of the time I can't even find a fork.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

Felix. I have just worked out. It ain't gonna work between you and I....were like the two poles on a 18650.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox

andro said:


> View attachment 86868
> My setup for when i diy


I want that shelf for the bottles i see we have the same magnetic stirrer


----------



## andro

Eequinox said:


> I want that shelf for the bottles i see we have the same magnetic stirrer


Took me 2 hours to make . Few meters of thin pine strips at builder warehouse , few screws and a dremel


----------



## Raindance

Just want to warn you guys (and dolls), I have exclusive international copyright on this professional setup:


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## William Vermaak

I normally mix somewhere I can find a spot in the house, but here's my vape cabinet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

William Vermaak said:


> I normally mix somewhere I can find a spot in the house, but here's my vape cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the Q20 vape? LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Raindance said:


> How does the Q20 vape? LOL.



Lmao. That's to smooth out throat hits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Justink

My mini man cave, vape desk











Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

